# Neutral Safety Switch Replacement Yamaha 704



## Guest (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice write up, sure it will help someone.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

And remember that if you are stranded again, you can take this apart and touch the two wires together and you should be able to crank.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

True, now that I know about it. Truth is the next day it cranked right up. So I only changed it out as a precaution. Changing key switch too.


----------



## Clark (May 30, 2018)

JMZ400 said:


> True, now that I know about it. Truth is the next day it cranked right up. So I only changed it out as a precaution. Changing key switch too.


I had the same problem and the marina replaced the neutral switch on the engine instead. My neighbor and I ended up taking apart the box and just attaching the two brown wires. That worked but I'd like to know where you got the switch so I can make my boat safe again. Hard to find the parts you need. Thanks!!


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

If you have same 704 remote as me you can reach eBay or wherever for this:
*Yamaha OEM Part 704-82540-00-00 *
Or if you're into soldering you can find just the actual switch by searching for this:
V-15-1A5
And then just move your wires over. 

I found OEM Yamaha in package for under $20 on eBay.


----------

